# Nesting and Genetics Questions



## raposa (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi, peeps! It's my first post and my first experience having cockatiel babies. Also english is not my first language, so pardon me.

About Nesting
I have a hen that I thought was infertile (she never laid eggs). She and my cinnamon male kinda of made a nesting on my closet, behind some shoes boxes. They chew the boxes and things like that. As I had not seen eggs, I was just cleaning and waiting for them to just give up.
Today I saw an egg. Not sure if it's just one as I didn't want to disturb that much.
My question is the following: since there's eggs and they are fertile, I would like them to hatch. 
If I buy a cockatiel nest and put the eggs there is there a chance they will be ignored? Because I moved places, I mean. I want to buy the nest for them to be confortable and cleaner.

About Genetics
It's a hen lutino pearl with a cinnamon male. How's the ofspring going to be?
I don't know about their parents or if they have any non visual traits, so I know it's just a guess.

Thanks! :cinnamon: :tiel4:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Cockatiels will sometimes accept a new nest, and sometimes they won't. You can try putting the eggs in the nest to see what happens, but if the parents don't go in fairly soon (like within 20 minutes) you will need to put the eggs back in the original nest so they don't get cold.

If the parents don't have any splits, all the female chicks will be cinnamon and all the males will be normal grey.


----------

